# Sturgeons Wow!



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

These guys are massive..




















Anyone know more about them?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've always wanted to fish for sturgeon, oddly enough.
About two years ago, we found a few of them down at a large river, and I never even knew they inhabited that far down in WI.


----------



## skason (Jan 8, 2009)

Sturgeon are basically living fossils, they have been around for ages. They are mostly bottom feeders, and instead of scales they have five rows of bony plates called scutes. Most species are threatened due to their infrequent spawning and a delayed sexual maturation in their life history. The lake sturgeon, _Acipenser fulvescens_ inhabits much of the Great Lakes watershed, where they are a threatened species. They are endangered in other parts of the world as well most notably because of over-harvest due to the trade in Caviar. 

They are sweet.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Goodness sakes... that is impressive... can't say I know much about them though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I know some of those guys from NANFA. Pretty sure of it, actually.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

We have those here also along with the Paddle Fish. A friend caught one at 86 lbs. last year. They put up a heck of a fight! http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Paddlefish.jpg


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I came home once and found 2 in my bath tub(its pretty big)!!! Definately not something I expected to see!! I must admit they are good if cooked properly  when u catch them and are going to eat thenm, there is a nerve along their back that you have to cut and take out right away. its their defense and if not taken out the meat can become poisoned and no longer good. It can take more then 1-2 hrs to reel in one of these...very tough fish! I'll try to find my pics and post them!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

rskb3467 said:


> I came home once and found 2 in my bath tub(its pretty big)!!! Definately not something I expected to see!! I must admit they are good if cooked properly  when u catch them and are going to eat thenm, there is a nerve along their back that you have to cut and take out right away. its their defense and if not taken out the meat can become poisoned and no longer good. It can take more then 1-2 hrs to reel in one of these...very tough fish! I'll try to find my pics and post them!


EEK! I would not want to risk that lol. 

as for the fish.. there also thrreaten by people who want a tough fish to reel in.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think you can die from ingesting it, but it just spoils the meat and you can get sick off of it...kinda like food poisoning maybe??? I am suppose to go this summer and try it out!! Hope he don't pull me in! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

thats a damn WHALE! not a fish! JK....but yea that isnt something i wanna find in my bath tub!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Wow... Amazingly bid


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here are some pics of the sturgeon caught 2 summers ago. They arent the biggest but a good size.


----------



## noonein2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Need to put that in my new 50 gallon fish tank I think he will do fine


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

your joking...right?? I sure hope so...cuz thats not gonna work!
even if you get the ones that stay small...they get 4 feet!


----------

